# cross bow



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

Im looking to buy a cross bow for deer hunting. My brother has a x-force 300 he likes it and gets deer with it but he says its a little on the heavy side.
Any tips on buying a cross bow and brand name?

Thanks....


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

darton made in Michigan . Mathews bow has a new crossbow and finally ten point. You can use a shoot stick or and aid from ten point to help with the weight . The quietness of crossbow for me make a difference in which to buy .


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I use Ten Point Titan but if I was to buy another it would be Excalibur.

big rockpile


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I have an XForce 300 as well. Love it.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a Horton. Nothing special but it kills. I have a red dot scope on it. I would like one with cross hairs on it though.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

if you have the money get one of the reverse limb ones!

My pick is these guys

Scorpyd Crossbows-Technology Beyond Evolution

others are making them now.


----------



## Turtlehill (Jul 16, 2009)

Ive got the X Force 400 . Its short , only weighs 6 lbs and is very accurate . The only thing that I would change is a better trigger. Its hard , but manangeable


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got home from buying my first crossbow, I got a Excalibur! I talked to a few people and it seems like the best choice for me! I am hoping to get lots of practice in in the next week and if all goes well, getting my first deer with it later on.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oakshire_Farm said:


> I just got home from buying my first crossbow, I got a Excalibur! I talked to a few people and it seems like the best choice for me! I am hoping to get lots of practice in in the next week and if all goes well, getting my first deer with it later on.


:thumb: ALRIGHT! That's the way I would go.

big rockpile


----------

